# Musk gets real about the Autonomous challenge



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com/elo...uired-to-improve-tesla-driverless-cars-2019-7

Tesla CEO Elon Musk has admitted that a "massive effort" is required for Tesla driverless cars to get to "99.9999% safety."
In a tweet, Musk said intersections with lots of traffic lights and shopping mall parking lots are among the technology's biggest challenges.
His comments come as at least four people have been killed while using Tesla Autopilot.Tesla maintains that vehicles that have Autopilot engaged have lower accident rates.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/elo...uired-to-improve-tesla-driverless-cars-2019-7
> 
> Tesla CEO Elon Musk has admitted that a "massive effort" is required for Tesla driverless cars to get to "99.9999% safety."
> In a tweet, Musk said intersections with lots of traffic lights and shopping mall parking lots are among the technology's biggest challenges.
> His comments come as at least four people have been killed while using Tesla Autopilot.Tesla maintains that vehicles that have Autopilot engaged have lower accident rates.


Biggest conman since Charles Ponzi.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/elo...uired-to-improve-tesla-driverless-cars-2019-7
> 
> Tesla CEO Elon Musk has admitted that a "massive effort" is required for Tesla driverless cars to get to "99.9999% safety."
> In a tweet, Musk said intersections with lots of traffic lights and shopping mall parking lots are among the technology's biggest challenges.
> His comments come as at least four people have been killed while using Tesla Autopilot.Tesla maintains that vehicles that have Autopilot engaged have lower accident rates.


If they can't handle malls then how are they going to do bar close with hundreds of drunks all looking for an uber at once? They'll never get the right passengers and with all the cars looking the same it will be a frenzy of drunks fighting over the ubers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> If they can't handle malls then how are they going to do bar close with hundreds of drunks all looking for an uber at once? They'll never get the right passengers and with all the cars looking the same it will be a frenzy of drunks fighting over the ubers.


What happens when a natural disaster hits, like a hurricane or earthquake and the power grid goes down. The SDC's will be nothing but paperweights. Humans by nature get real stupid when natural disasters strike, will Tesla and Uber just park their cars on the side of the road.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you mean to tell me that actual sdc's can't drive better than a human ?

who woulda thought


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you mean to tell me that actual sdc's can't drive better than a human ?
> 
> who woulda thought


Are there ANY actual SDCs?


----------

